# What are your thoughts about your own personal death?



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

My husband and I are in our 7th decade.  Today at lunch we talked about it.  At this age it turns out, both of us think of it every day.  I have high blood pressure and high cholesterol.  He had colon cancer and has acid reflux which nearly chokes him on a regular basis.  Oh, and his feet and legs are going numb.  Ten years ago I wasn't as concerned.  But as time goes on I wonder how it will unfold and will there be anyone remaining that I know.  In my 50s it still seemed like it was in the distance.  In my 60s I still wasn't doing so bad.  But now, even though I exercise and take care of myself, I know that if I get covid, I'm probably dead.  I don't go much of anywhere anyway, so it's not a big concern, but my thoughts about death have changed for me.  How about you?


----------



## win231 (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm not especially concerned about it.  I think we worry less about death when life gets more & more difficult.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2020)

Many years go I read the definition of aging is the body's preparation for death. I love living but I see it as my time is now on the horizon just like everyone else. Some have passed as children not given so much as a chance to enjoy the gifts of life. I say grab all that you can while you can. I'm 72 and not a day goes by when I don't have a good laugh (better than vitamins). "I'm ready when you are God."


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

I've put it in perspective.  I'm not worrying about it the way you might think I am.  I laugh everyday  I see what's going on in the world.  I see a lot.  I'm okay with myself.  But, that doesn't mean that I'm in denial, like young people are.


----------



## gennie (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm good to go whenever it's time.  I hope death comes gently but I'm not in charge of that.  I've always been blessed/cursed with a lot of curiosity so there are a lot of people and situation that I hope I'm able to see how they all turn out but I'm also not in charge of that.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 31, 2020)

I worked in a Nursing Home for many years and I do not want to end up in a foetal position in a wet bed
I hope my Death does not hurt....I have had enough pain in my life
I will go back to 'The Dreaming' and my Ancestors


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

Do you ever think about what you will be thinking when you make the transition?  I've been with two people as they were dying.  It was very interesting.  It was the most intimate experience I've ever shared with anyone.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

It wasn’t something I dwelled on until I started caring for my parents. Then there were too many things I considered. In fact, it really spooked me.
I live my life one day at a time as a loosely follow a downsizing plan. I can certainly appreciate why religions emphasize to ‘let go, let God & not worry.’


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> It wasn’t something I dwelled on until I started caring for my parents. Then there were too many things I considered. In fact, it really spooked me.
> I live my life one day at a time as a loosely follow a downsizing plan. I can certainly appreciate why religions emphasize to ‘let go, let God & not worry.’


I was with my mom when she died.  I'm very curious what she saw.  She obviously was seeing something.  There have been lots of movies about it, but bottom line no one knows.  Yes, religion makes a good point even if it all turns out to be wrong.  Worrying does no good.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I was with my mom when she died.  I'm very curious what she saw.  She obviously was seeing something.  There have been lots of movies about it, but bottom line no one knows.  Yes, religion makes a good point even if it all turns out to be wrong.  Worrying does no good.


If it’s any consolation, I’ve died many times and once dead, ( on the other side ) it’s actually wonderful . I won’t get into it but  I’m not afraid that this life is all there is. Besides which, you understand quantum physics which means you understand that we are pure energy that can’t be destroyed; only changed or transformed.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 31, 2020)

Well, you know what they say.... as you get older there is less peer pressure      

I don't know about tomorrow,
I just live from day to day
And I don't borrow from its sunshine
For its skies may turn to gray

And I don't worry about my future
For I know what Jesus said
And today He walks beside me
For He knows what lies ahead

Many things about tomorrow
I don't seem to under, understand
But I, I know, I know, I know who holds tomorrow
And I know who holds, who holds my hand


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> Do you ever think about what you will be thinking when you make the transition?  I've been with two people as they were dying.  It was very interesting.  It was the most intimate experience I've ever shared with anyone.


I'd like to think I'll be asleep when my time comes, and not be aware of what's happening!!


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> Well, you know what they say.... as you get older there is less peer pressure
> 
> I don't know about tomorrow,
> I just live from day to day
> ...


Thank you for your thoughts.  I sang that song in church.  I'm glad it helps you.  It failed me too many times for me to believe in it.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I'd like to think I'll be asleep when my time comes, and not be aware of what's happening!!


Kenny Rogers addressed that in his song, The Gambler.  "The best you can hope for is to die in your sleep," he said.  Guess he knows by now.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> If it’s any consolation, I’ve died many times and once dead, ( on the other side ) it’s actually wonderful . I won’t get into it but  I’m not afraid that this life is all there is. Besides which, you understand quantum physics which means you understand that we are pure energy that can’t be destroyed; only changed or transformed.


I'm glad that comforts you.  My friend Don had died many times too.  He reached the opposite conclusion.  He saw nothing when he was having triple by pass surgery - twice or the many times he had been unconscious.  So he was sure when he died there would be nothing.  He passed away last fall.  I told him I'd meet him at the Outer Rim Cafe.  Grin. My next book after the one I'm finishing now will be called, The Outer Rim Cafe.

Yes, I know about quantum physics and in the novel I am finishing now I address quantum physics, quantum entanglement and the afterlife.  I choose to believe my insights about it all, but that doesn't mean I'm right.  I've known a lot of people who have or had lots of beliefs about it.  They were certain they were right, and they all held opposing positions.  To some extent we are all little kids singing in the dark, even if we are not afraid of the dark.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I'm glad that comforts you.  My friend Don had died many times too.  He reached the opposite conclusion.  He saw nothing when he was having triple by pass surgery - twice or the many times he had been unconscious.  So he was sure when he died there would be nothing.  He passed away last fall.  I told him I'd meet him at the Outer Rim Cafe.  Grin. My next book after the one I'm finishing now will be called, The Outer Rim Cafe.
> 
> Yes, I know about quantum physics and in the novel I am finishing now I address quantum physics, quantum entanglement and the afterlife.  I choose to believe my insights about it all, but that doesn't mean I'm right.  I've known a lot of people who have or had lots of beliefs about it.  They were certain they were right, and they all held opposing positions.  To some extent we are all little kids singing in the dark, even if we are not afraid of the dark.


Yes of course. Let me put it another way then. I know without a doubt in my mind that this after world exists for me. Others may have different beliefs due to their own personal experiences and I’m ok with that.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Yes of course. Let me put it another way then. I know without a doubt in my mind that this after world exists for me. Others may have different beliefs due to their own personal experiences and I’m ok with that.


I actually have people I know who have died who appear to me and talk to me - in my mind.  But my imagination is prolific.  I've even seen angelic looking beings.  When one of them appeared the energy was so pure and good I was high for two days.  So I write my stories, work it out and figure when I pass I will know.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Death is a natural movement of our soul. The day of death and the day of birth into this life are both profound movements of energy and are to be given great worth.  Life of YOU has always been and will always be.  There is no death,actually!  It's only a movement to different vibration.
> We all live into eternity.
> Our souls evolve with each lifetime and we keep our talents, the qualities of the soul we have earned. as we are born into fresh, new bodies.
> Each lifetime, and with it,each experience brings us closer to God.
> ...


I know about that kind of writing.  When I was in my new age exploration, I looked into it.  My books are works of fiction with things I consider to be truth tucked in.  I even wrote a book about being the little sister of Jesus.


----------



## Ellen Marie (Aug 31, 2020)

> Thank you for your thoughts. I sang that song in church. I'm glad it helps you. It failed me too many times for me to believe in it.



You shouldn't but your faith in the words of a song, you place your faith in who Jesus Christ was, is, and always will be.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

Ellen Marie said:


> You shouldn't but your faith in the words of a song, you place your faith in who Jesus Christ was, is, and always will be.


My faith was not in a song.  It was in Jesus.  If this belief works for you, I'm glad.  But please, don't tell me how to believe.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

Gaer said:


> deleted.


I’m glad it was copied before you deleted it cause that was really beautiful!


----------



## Leann (Aug 31, 2020)

I think about death more often than I would admit to most people. Here, as an anonymous woman of 64 years of age, I feel safe sharing my feelings. I'm concerned about how and when my body will eventually begin to fail. I live alone in a lovely community but I'm already aware that I'll need to move to a retirement community some day. So I fret about all sorts of things such as will I have enough money (probably not), will I be happy there knowing it will be the last place I live (probably not), will I have done enough between now and that time to feel satisfied with my life (I can only hope so).  I wish to die in my sleep, peacefully, as my grandfather did. My parents and one sibling did not "die well".


----------



## Leann (Aug 31, 2020)

Gaer, I'm sorry you deleted your post. I agree completely with what you wrote.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 31, 2020)

I am DNI;DNR have been for years.

I am not sure I would like to die in my sleep.  I want time to explain to my two mentally retarded sons that I am going now, that I love them very much, and that I will always be with them even though they can’t see me.

Otherwise, I am ready to go when God calls or the Devil trips me.


----------



## Repondering (Aug 31, 2020)

I will go to the next world, my next life, glad to be done with this life.  I'm already disappointed with the things I haven't done here, but what else can I do now but continue from where I am now on my journey in this world?  I'm doing a few minor meaningful actions and I don't bring suffering to any living beings......or as little as possible anyway.  So I'll die disappointed but not bitter.  I witnessed the last years, days and minutes of my parents' lives and they died bitter, feeling cheated by life, a life they lived unexamined with unexplored feelings.
But I don't want a lingering, miserable death.......if I see that coming I think I know how to exit quickly.


----------



## jujube (Aug 31, 2020)

The Spousal Equivalent's mom died at 95.  She had been wanting to go for five years but just couldn't let loose.

My mother is still alive at 95 and plans to live to 105.  Her quality of life is declining, though, as she faces some medical complications.

I ask WHOEVER-MAY-OR-MAY-NOT-BE-IN-CHARGE-UP-THERE to please not make me live to 95, and especially not to 105.

I hope that we just blink out like a broken bulb when the time comes.  I don't need heaven; I don't want hell.  Just *nothing* would be fine....erase the tape....cancel my subscription....let me sleep without dreams.  Maybe that's my version of "heaven".


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

Leann said:


> I think about death more often than I would admit to most people. Here, as an anonymous woman of 64 years of age, I feel safe sharing my feelings. I'm concerned about how and when my body will eventually begin to fail. I live alone in a lovely community but I'm already aware that I'll need to move to a retirement community some day. So I fret about all sorts of things such as will I have enough money (probably not), will I be happy there knowing it will be the last place I live (probably not), will I have done enough between now and that time to feel satisfied with my life (I can only hope so).  I wish to die in my sleep, peacefully, as my grandfather did. My parents and one sibling did not "die well".


Thank you for sharing that.  I have some of the same feelings at times.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

Repondering said:


> I will go to the next world, my next life, glad to be done with this life.  I'm already disappointed with the things I haven't done here, but what else can I do now but continue from where I am now on my journey in this world?  I'm doing a few minor meaningful actions and I don't bring suffering to any living beings......or as little as possible anyway.  So I'll die disappointed but not bitter.  I witnessed the last years, days and minutes of my parents' lives and they died bitter, feeling cheated by life, a life they lived unexamined with unexplored feelings.
> But I don't want a lingering, miserable death.......if I see that coming I think I know how to exit quickly.


I think all of us are disappointed in some of the things in our lives.  I know I am in mine.  On the other hand I've learned a lot and that is priceless.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

jujube said:


> The Spousal Equivalent's mom died at 95.  She had been wanting to go for five years but just couldn't let loose.
> 
> My mother is still alive at 95 and plans to live to 105.  Her quality of life is declining, though, as she faces some medical complications.
> 
> ...


I agree about not wanting to live to be 95.  Once I lose who I am I want to be gone.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

Repondering said:


> I will go to the next world, my next life, glad to be done with this life.  I'm already disappointed with the things I haven't done here, but what else can I do now but continue from where I am now on my journey in this world?  I'm doing a few minor meaningful actions and I don't bring suffering to any living beings......or as little as possible anyway.  So I'll die disappointed but not bitter.  I witnessed the last years, days and minutes of my parents' lives and they died bitter, feeling cheated by life, a life they lived unexamined with unexplored feelings.
> But I don't want a lingering, miserable death.......if I see that coming I think I know how to exit quickly.


Your posts haunt me. 
I hope you find peace in this life Repondering


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> I think all of us are disappointed in some of the things in our lives.  I know I am in mine.  On the other hand I've learned a lot and that is priceless.


I agree. Often it’s the most painful experiences that teach us our greatest lessons.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 31, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I’m glad it was copied before you deleted it cause that was really beautiful! ❤


Thanks.  Wasn't it you who said not to waste words on those who will only mock you?  or something like that?
There is another lady or two, on the forum who demean my words and my character  so I think the most kind and gracious thing is to not respond.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Thanks.  Wasn't it you who said not to waste words on those who will only mock you?  or something like that?
> There is another lady or two, on the forum who demean my words and my character  so I think the most kind and gracious thing is to not respond.


Your words were good words.  They are your truth and in some ways mine.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 31, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Thanks.  Wasn't it you who said not to waste words on those who will only mock you?  or something like that?
> There is another lady or two, on the forum who demean my words and my character  so I think the most kind and gracious thing is to not respond.


Oh goodness. Don’t listen to me!!!
I don’t know what I’m saying half the time. Be true to yourself !
If we all took everyone’s words to heart there wouldn’t be many members left. People mock us, poke fun at us, sometimes criticize us but that’s what humans do. We aren’t perfect. We have no wings...... just this halo I polish up all the time.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 31, 2020)

*What are your thoughts about your own personal death?*




Phoenix said:


> my thoughts about death have changed for me. How about you?



Don't much care
Been that way quite awhile now
I've come close, flirted death a few times
Happy to still be here

Good thing about suffering in the end......... death is rather welcome


Guess the thing I think about now is the well being of my lady when I buy it

If she goes first, I'm headin' to the coast
......and a good taproom

God knows me....my thoughts
We don't kid each other

I like that about Him


----------



## asp3 (Aug 31, 2020)

Wet blanket here.

I don't really think much about my death, but then again I'm relatively young here at 62.  I occasionally consider that I could go at any moment due to an accident, stroke or something else but I don't dwell on it.  I do what I can today to make my remaining days as wonderful as possible.

I firmly believe that this is it.  I believe that all we are is the chemical reactions and energy in our brains and although people like to think that energy goes somewhere when we are dead that energy is created through the process of living by converting the food we eat to energy which won't be happening when we die.

I read a book one time that explored the common things that people who die and are brought back to life experience and all of them can be recreated outside of losing ones life with some of the things that happen when you die.  I unfortunately have been unable to find the book again.

So for me this is it and I want to make this life as wonderful as I can and hopefully do some things that will make it better for people who are alive after I'm gone.

The best description of a death I'd like to have was given by Tony Robbins at a talk I went to.  He talked about a couple somewhere up in Canada who lived sustainably out by themselves.  They were fine and then one day the man decided he wasn't interested in eating anymore.  Then sometime later he wasn't interested in drinking anymore.  Evidently his wife spent the few days left with him until he closed his eyes one last time and the passed.  He had already made peace with the people in his life and said his goodbyes and was ready to go.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 31, 2020)

Every now and then, I think of my mortality. During those times I had health challenges I prepared my documents just in case I go in my sleep (how lovely that would be!). I have no doubts there's life after life. With everything I read now on how it'll be like, I hope I don't forget to ask the keepers of my soul to let me take a peek of my akashik records aka Book of Life. If Don McLean is there, hopefully we bump into each other and say hi. I am quite sure we operate on the same spiritual frequency. Don't ask me how I know; I just do.

I've had my share of good and bad experiences but I have learned I had to go through them in this lifetime. It's a process I just have to trust.


----------



## jimbowho (Aug 31, 2020)

asp3 said:


> about a couple somewhere up in Canada who lived sustainably out by themselves. They were fine and then one day the man decided he wasn't interested in eating anymore.


As Crocadile Dundee once said, you can live off it but it tastes like sht! That guy needed a double chili cheeseburger, large fry & a malt to keep his sanity.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 31, 2020)

Repondering said:


> I will go to the next world, my next life, glad to be done with this life.  I'm already disappointed with the things I haven't done here, but what else can I do now but continue from where I am now on my journey in this world?  I'm doing a few minor meaningful actions and I don't bring suffering to any living beings......or as little as possible anyway.  So I'll die disappointed but not bitter.  I witnessed the last years, days and minutes of my parents' lives and they died bitter, feeling cheated by life, a life they lived unexamined with unexplored feelings.
> But I don't want a lingering, miserable death.......if I see that coming I think I know how to exit quickly.


I read your story @Repondering, if I'm not mistaken you're in you're 60s. You still have a lot of years ahead of you if you choose to tread a different path. Life is what you make it, you don't have to be lonely. Don't go feeling cheated like your parents did. Make the most of each passing day. You are worth it!


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 31, 2020)

I'm not concerned about actually dying as, I too, have personal experience of life continuing after death. I just hope I get some warning and have time to sort everything out and make arrangements for my pets.


----------



## Wren (Sep 1, 2020)

My only regret will be leaving my daughter, and I hope the end for me is swift and painless....


----------



## Keesha (Sep 1, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I firmly believe that this is it.  I believe that all we are is the chemical reactions and energy in our brains and although people like to think that energy goes somewhere when we are dead that energy is created through the process of living by converting the food we eat to energy which won't be happening when we die.


Slight correction here. It’s not a ‘belief’ that energy can neither  be created nor destroyed; it’s an ‘absolute LAW,’ and there’s a HUGE difference between a human belief and a universal law.

https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/energy-can-neither-be-created-nor-destroyed/


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 1, 2020)

_"There are no tears where I am bound
And I'll be at peace when they lay me down ..." - _Mark Marchetti


----------



## IrisSenior (Sep 1, 2020)

I will have a stroke and (hopefully) pass quickly but I will probably die in a hospital spaced out on morphine. I am not old (68) enough yet to worry about this.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 1, 2020)

I think about it, I’m 82, but don’t worry about it. I’ve made myself good with my family and my Lord. Whatever is beyond death is something I can’t control. When it does come, I will welcome it. It will give me a chance to finally catch up on my sleep.


----------



## Tommy (Sep 1, 2020)

Romans 12:12 says "Rejoice in hope".  I've given my life to the Lord and I trust Him in all things.  One day this body will die and decay, but my spirit will live on in joy through eternity with Him.  His love is my strength and my joy every day and forever.

It's a wonderful free gift ... rejected by many, sought by some, found by few.


----------



## Repondering (Sep 1, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> I read your story @Repondering, if I'm not mistaken you're in you're 60s. You still have a lot of years ahead of you if you choose to tread a different path. Life is what you make it, you don't have to be lonely. Don't go feeling cheated like your parents did. Make the most of each passing day. You are worth it!



I'm 67 hellomimi and in good physical health, so I reckon I have at least 10 years left, maybe 20.  Your counsel is good and I'm conducting myself with some meaningful purpose in that time......probably with minor effect but nevertheless making some contribution.  Gladness, contentment, enjoyment........that's another story.....I might get some of that but I'm not counting on it.  Decades of caregiving in a family hiding and denying mental illness seems to cast a long shadow.
But thank you for your kind and generous sentiments!


----------



## asp3 (Sep 1, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Slight correction here. It’s not a ‘belief’ that energy can neither  be created nor destroyed; it’s an ‘absolute LAW,’ and there’s a HUGE difference between a human belief and a universal law.
> 
> https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/energy-can-neither-be-created-nor-destroyed/



Thank you Keesha, I stand corrected.  I think my terminology was incorrect.  Here's an article that explains a little bit about energy in the body and what happens during death which seems to be a prolonged progress not instantaneous.

https://www.askamathematician.com/2...rgy-within-our-bodies-and-brains-when-we-die/

Let me try to put it another way, the batteries in a flashlight are not the light the flashlight produces.  They hold the energy that allows the flashlight to produce light.  To me the energy in our bodies allow us to be ourselves, but it is not us.  The things that make us who we are are the systems in our brains and bodies that allow us to take in the world around us and to respond in some ways that allow us to interact with that world and in some cases with other humans in the world.

So you are right, our energy does not disappear, it moves from us when we die into the world around us, but not in one lump sum of energy but little pieces here and there affecting the world immediately around us.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2020)

One of the reasons I opened this topic is because I have lost eight people and two dear pets in the last year and a half.  A lot more than that in the last five years.  Cumulative grief and multiple tragedies in close proximity to each other set a person to thinking about it all.  In my early sixties I did not think about it all the time either.  I face my life and overcome each thing that comes up and learn from it all.  But there is emptiness where they all used to be.  That I believe they are with me, at least some of them is comforting.  But they have no skin I can touch.  In my next book my two cats will be part of the cast in helping my protagonist transition into a higher way of being.  I will work it out.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 1, 2020)

Repondering said:


> Decades of caregiving in a family hiding and denying mental illness seems to cast a long shadow.
> But thank you for your kind and generous sentiments!


You're welcome and I'm rooting for your happiness.  Give it a chance. Don't let this life pass you by even if you're looking forward to your next life. Mental illness can be torture but you don't have to bear it alone. 

After I lost a good friend to hidden depression, I vowed I will be more attuned to any whimper to anyone reaching out. I berated myself for not being extra attentive to her when I felt something odd but chose not to intrude into her world. It's too late now, I've asked her forgiveness; I may not have altered the outcome but I wanted her to feel she was loved and I cared ❤.


----------



## hellomimi (Sep 1, 2020)

Phoenix said:


> One of the reasons I opened this topic is because I have lost eight people and two dear pets in the last year and a half.  A lot more than that in the last five years.  Cumulative grief and multiple tragedies in close proximity to each other set a person to thinking about it all.  In my early sixties I did not think about it all the time either.  I face my life and overcome each thing that comes up and learn from it all.  But there is emptiness where they all used to be.  That I believe they are with me, at least some of them is comforting.  But they have no skin I can touch.  In my next book my two cats will be part of the cast in helping my protagonist transition into a higher way of being.  I will work it out.


((((hug))))
Feel the warmth of my empathy sister. Let me know if you want to talk.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2020)

hellomimi said:


> ((((hug))))
> Feel the warmth of my empathy sister. Let me know if you want to talk.


Thank you. I appreciate that. I'm doing okay, but I will keep your offer in mind.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 1, 2020)

*The only thing I worry about death is that I pray I go before my Hubby,my Daughter,Son and Grandchildren.*


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 1, 2020)

I like movies and often take away little bits of them as philosophy. In the third Indiana Jones movie Indi is on a speed boat struggling with a mysterious stranger when he looks up and see that the boat is heading straight for a huge rotating blade that will destroy the boat and both men. The stranger looks up at Indi and and says, "My soul is prepared. How is yours?" Apparently Indi isn't yet ready to die because he lets the man go and jumps into the water.

My soul is prepared. I have reached the place of "still waters" where I have come to terms with my own mortality and learned to be at peace with my own imperfections (or sins, if you prefer that term). I count my blessings daily and find joy in all living things and in the beauty of the natural world. I encounter goodwill and kindness every day from strangers, in particular, from young people who offer me courtesy and consideration. Living in Sydney, many of these kind strangers are ethnically different to Hubby and I but I think they see us as grandparents and treat us accordingly.

I liked to go bush walking when I was younger and I regard life as a journey. While we may need to rest a while every so often, we must keep going forward until we reach our final destination. I was never foolish enough to attempt a bushwalk by myself because we need companions on the journey and so too we need companions for life's journey. Our companions are those who love us, those who guide and teach us and the people who need us to love them. I have had all three at every step of my life's journey.

Dying is but the last mile of the journey, when we have spent all of our energy and each step is painful. It is when we most need someone to relieve us of the weight that we can no longer bear and walk with us to the end point. There we can lie down and take our rest. I have no fear of what comes next, be it oblivion, or a new journey. I intend to go peacefully into the darkness. I will not rail against the dying of the light.


----------



## MarciKS (Sep 1, 2020)

I have my faith in order. I'm ready when he's ready. Just killing time and waiting for my taxi out of this place. I haven't led the best life but I've tried. I'm not afraid so much of the dying as I am the how I'm gonna die. I don't want to linger or be in great pain or be terrified when I leave this place. I'm hoping to drift away some night in my sleep. God willing.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 1, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *The only thing I worry about death is that I pray I go before my Hubby,my Daughter,Son and Grandchildren.*


That means that will leave them to feel the pain of your loss.  I've hoped I go after my husband so he doesn't have to deal with the pain.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 1, 2020)

Nothing is nothing.

We were nothing before we were born, and when we depart we go back to being nothing.


----------



## asp3 (Sep 2, 2020)

Even though I don't believe that we live beyond our life here, our actions do live on in this world.  When we do something positive or negative to or for others our actions live on in the way they affect those individuals.  That is the reason I strive to be a positive influence on those I interact with.  I fail miserably sometimes, but other times things I've done have definitely help people gain some more joy, happiness or assist them in moving in a more positive direction.


----------



## charry (Sep 3, 2020)

I hope I live long enough to look after my husband.....then I don’t care ...


----------



## deesierra (Sep 5, 2020)

Since I am not facing that imminent reality with any terminal illness, I can't say for sure how I will feel if that moment ever comes. I can only express how I feel as of today. I am very much at peace with my life. I've never had kids, so no grandkids to think about, or worry about their future in this crazy world. My affairs are in order, so if my only brother outlives me, he will receive all I have. I believe in a creator (call him God if you wish), a highest power, and I pray sometimes to that creator. I believe in fate. I believe in destiny. I believe that there is a master plan for each one of us. Reincarnation?.....I don't rule that out.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 5, 2020)

What I find interesting is how different we all can be in our beliefs.  I find varying adaptations to what-is fascinating.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 5, 2020)

I'd prefer to not go.
But if I must, I'd rather go fast, easily, and without pain.


----------



## deesierra (Sep 6, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> I like movies and often take away little bits of them as philosophy. In the third Indiana Jones movie Indi is on a speed boat struggling with a mysterious stranger when he looks up and see that the boat is heading straight for a huge rotating blade that will destroy the boat and both men. The stranger looks up at Indi and and says, "My soul is prepared. How is yours?" Apparently Indi isn't yet ready to die because he lets the man go and jumps into the water.
> 
> My soul is prepared. I have reached the place of "still waters" where I have come to terms with my own mortality and learned to be at peace with my own imperfections (or sins, if you prefer that term). I count my blessings daily and find joy in all living things and in the beauty of the natural world. I encounter goodwill and kindness every day from strangers, in particular, from young people who offer me courtesy and consideration. Living in Sydney, many of these kind strangers are ethnically different to Hubby and I but I think they see us as grandparents and treat us accordingly.
> 
> ...


Beautifully stated Warrigal. I feel much the same.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Sep 6, 2020)

I pray every day for God or Mother Nature to hit me with a lightning bolt, something sudden like a stroke that's instantly fatal, as long as it's not when I'm behind the wheel.

It's all because of intractable musculoskeletal pain in both upper extremities.  Ironically, the rest of me is healthy.


----------



## macgeek (Sep 6, 2020)

like the country song says.... "Lord I want to go to heaven, but I don't want to go tonight"... .

when my time comes I hope its fast and painless.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 6, 2020)

Damaged Goods said:


> I pray every day for God or Mother Nature to hit me with a lightning bolt, something sudden like a stroke that's instantly fatal, as long as it's not when I'm behind the wheel.
> 
> It's all because of intractable musculoskeletal pain in both upper extremities.  Ironically, the rest of me is healthy.


You know the saying “when you reach the end of your rope, tie a knot and hang on.”  Hang on @Damaged Goods, the end will come soon enough.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 6, 2020)

When I croke I croke and that's about it folks☮


----------

